# Did ghost get banned?



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

She usually posts like 100 times a day. What happened to her?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

I don't think she should have gotten banned. We should have just made a ghost section so she could talk ramble in a designated area. Nothing against her (it?) but her comments really diffuse the thread and ends up leaving a confused taste in my mouth.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i dont know what happened to her maybe rev can shed some light.. i dont think she was banned though. i think she finally realized that her cover was blown and that no one was gonna give into her sociopathic/munchausen biproxy need for attention. so she ultimately moved on. that is the most likely scenario. but either way its no ones concern and if she wants to do something stupid than fine. if she wants to come back and honestly seek our help than that is totally cool as well. ill be there for her no matter what.. but im not going to let her mindf#ck me or anyone else here. we are all trying to help each other and none of us deserves that. she doesnt like it when others do that to her so she shouldnt do it herself.

wherever she is i hope she is doing well. being a sociopath myself i can understand a bit where she is coming from. she has a rage inside her that is difficult to fathom so much so that even she doesnt get it. i feel sorry for that girl i really do. but thats not what she needs. she needs constant reality checks. which of course she LOATHES. but thats what its gonna take for her to recover. i know she does truly in her heart want to get well dispite seeming like she enjoys being a psychopath. she really doesnt and thats the first think that jumps out at me in her posts. she wants someone to show her the way out. but the way out terrifies her so she clings to her weaknesses cause its familiar. i do the same f#cking thing. its totally and completely PATHETIC. 

i only wish the best for kate. i see alot of myself reflected in her. and if anyone in the world needs love its her.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

god i can't even read that stuff it really freaks me out for some reaosn like nightmare movies. the creeps. i'm serious.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

I agree Person 3, her posts really freaked me out, as did her avatars.
Actually, although I'm no psychiatrist, she seemed kind of psychotic to me. If you read her response to sb's post about her sick fish, she started rambling on about PTSD, with lots of full stops in the middle of words, it's crazy. 
I feel kinda' bad for her. We probably shouldn't talk about her. I'm sure this post will get shut down.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't know if she should have gotten banned but I do know we don't need that kind of babbling in a place where all of us are already on the edge. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

her posts scared me too. I agree with Zig, we should give her a place to herself.

she seems like a very fractured and wounded soul.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

no offence axel but i dissagree. i think its good for us to talk about her because i think she was one of the most important members to come along. i see it as an opportunity more than anything to possible help someone at the same time help ourselves. by saying she is wierd and feeling uncomfortable with her posts.. which is a natural reaction of course and i dont blame anyone for it i mean lots of the things she said gave me the shivers, but doesnt that kind of reaction seem familiar? its the same way we feel when people hear the things going on in our heads. we may not be on that extreme sort of level she may/or may not (i think its a little of both) be on, bue we know how it feels when people wrinkle their noses at us.

i seriously dont want her to get banned UNLESS she starts threatening. which is how she got banned in the first place. i think its good that we are talking about her here out in the open so that if she wasnt banned.. she can see it. because its a good way to look at herself. sometimes we need that. we need to see ourselves in the mirror to really see who we are. but i think that we can help her.. if she really wants it. and if she doesnt (which is the likely scenario) then she can move on, which she prolly has.

she has some serious problems, alot more far reaching than dp/dr. but i think her personal contribution to this place was an extremely positive one on many levels. first it gave us an opportunity to be honest with someone who probably just gets shunned whereever she goes and allow us to be her mirror. but she was also a mirror to US.

the reason i say that is because so many of us post about how we think that we are skitso, psycho or have these intense fears that we are becoming skitso or psycho or both. i think her presence really put all that into perspective. she was the real deal and it was a good reality check for us to go.. ok yea im not like her, and i should appreciate that. skitsofrenia is a whooooole different beast. obsessing is not the same thing. obsessing means you arent sure what you are but you fear that you are or will or can be. skitsofrenics BELIEVE they are. they KNOW it. there are no questionmarks attached to it. it simply IS. i CAN astrally project, i CAN talk to god, I DO see the devil.

i still dont know if ghost is truly skits, or if its munchausen biproxy, or a little bit of both, i just know that she was meant to make her impact on us. i appreciate everything she contributed, no matter how completely f#ckedup it was.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Ghost seems to come and go. When she is here, you sure as hell know it, and when she's gone, you defnitely notice she's gone. She'll be back.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

I have one thing to say

and that is

Sleeping Beauty slaughtered the spelling of the word SCHIZOPHRENIC, haha

its ok I used to do the same thing before I came to this site.

I don't even know who Ghost is? Who is she??


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

Littlecrocodile you say it well:



> she seems like a very fractured and wounded soul.


That was what I recognized in Ghost.
I learned a few things about myself by reading her posts.
But do agree she was scary in the end.


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

Ghost did get banned, but she should have returned on Dec. 19th. I used to talk to her almost everyday via email, but we don't talk anymore. But she should be back on the board.


----------

